

BarListo: online boards of lists (AKA a simpler, more information-dense Trello) - wauter
http://www.barlisto.com

======
wauter
Some background:

I'm at a very early-stage start-up of 2, and we wanted a centralized tool to
keep track of bugs, todos, ideas, potential testers and (oh my)
leads/customers. And we don't need or want the overhead, and often cost
(however small, we're not even close to ramen-profitable) of 'specialized'
tools.

We first worked with a Google spreadsheet, but 'marking' and on-the-fly
organizing items was too cumbersome. We then looked at trello.com but their
'cards' are a bit too big for our taste and you cannot position everything
where you want so you can only have left-to-right 'flow'.

So I threw this last week and started using it right away, and frankly we both
love it. So here it is online, who knows if somebody else likes it.

Hope nobody gets offended by the silly light-hearted tone of the web site,
writing it like that has been a nice break between more 'serious' matters (our
startup is in e-commerce).

Thanks for any feedback!

